# DSGVO / Internet wird abgeschaltet



## Hippo (24 Mai 2018)

Bye-bye, Internet! Da niemand in der EU bei der neuen Datenschutzverordnung DSGVO durchblickt, die eigentlich am 25. Mai in Kraft treten sollte, tritt Brüssel sicherheitshalber auf die Notbremse.
Die EU hat ein Einsehen: Um ihren Bürgern einen wirklich wirksamen Schutz ihrer Daten zu gewährleisten, werden am Freitag, 25. Mai, sämtliche Glasfaserkabel gekappt und Router ausgeschaltet, die Europa mit dem Internet versorgen.

Weiter hier ...
https://www.welt.de/satire/article176636486/Wegen-DSGVO-Internet-wird-am-25-Mai-abgeschaltet.html


----------

